# EMS in Cuba (or anywhere in the Caribbean)



## Patria O Muerte (Apr 28, 2011)

Just on the off chance that anyone at all may know anything about EMS in Cuba, how does it work? I have family there, as my mom is from Havana, but our communication is severely limited. I'm really interested in EMS down there, and I hope that within my lifetime the island is brought back up to speed.


----------

